# Fixing a mistake



## pwalter5110 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not sure if I should be posting this question into this section of the forums but I am looking for a lot of tips and tricks lol. I am building 2 cherry tables, One sofa/hall table and the other is a coffee table. I inlayed a curly maple border into the table top of the hall table and while trying to do the same to the coffee table I wasn't being as careful as I should have been and took a huge chunk of cherry wood out of the table top where I shouldn't have. Is there any way to fix a 1/2 inch circle from my router bit?


----------



## pwalter5110 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here is a picture, I was having a hard time explaining what happened.


----------



## tom427cid (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi,
Sucks when a router does that.
In the past when I have had a problem-screwup- like that what I have done is to find a piece of scrap that has the same grain configuration and make a matching piece to the extraneous cut. It's kinda like veneer repair only a bit thicker. The repair will be less obvious if you match the repair to the shape of the cut,it makes the joint lines harder to see.
Hope this might help.
tom


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*

I would clean up that area using the same bit and allow for a grain matched piece to be inserted. Make it a tad thicker and let it fly off into the existing recess a bit also. After it's fitted precisely, glue it in and then sand it flush. Then rerout your inlay recess. It won't be perfect, but very close if your craftsmanship is good. I would use scrap from the same board if possible. If you make a semi-circular shape it will be easier to insert the patch.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would cut a piece of veneer from a section to closely match the color and grain of the repair area. I would lay the veneer over the repair using double sided tape. Then cut a pattern through the veneer into the subject piece in a shape that aligned with the grain...whatever that is.

It takes several light passes with an X-Acto knife and a #11 blade held at a slight angle tipped outboard of the repair. Once the repair passes have marked the subject area below, and an outline has been created, use the knife to score a depth to the area to insert the repair piece. 

Chisel out the repair area to a depth that will leave the veneer piece sitting above the repair, so it can be sanded flat. When its glued in the bevel on the edge of the veneer should fit the scored out area very tight. Being in an irregular shape, and the veneer following grain lines, it becomes very unnoticeable.












 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Is there enough stock to take everything down the amount of the mistake? :huh:


----------



## Artisan1993 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have an idea to mix with the grain match idea. When you glue it use epoxy mixed with fine cherry sawdust, this way any small gaps will be hidden as best they can. I used this mixture once as a filler for some imperfect miters and it matches the woods color way nicer than any glue or wood filler.


----------

